# 'Gearbox' ...... fishing for opinions



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Tire wear will suck, you will get shimmy, and it could be unsafe at speed and heavy breaking. 

Not ideal. Have you call a junkyard for a cost? 

What year is the truck?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Maybe it has an adjustment.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I experienced "death wobble" in my Silverado with similar steering arrangement quite a few times. I do not wish anyone to experience same. I ended replacing idler arm (they will tell you to replace it AFTER you replace gearbox as, I am sure, with steering shot that much it IS bad) and adding steering shock. That pretty much took care of it. Eventually, replaced steering rod. 

Is that a hazard? If you hit someone on freeway because your truck volunteered to swerve to the side, sure. If you drive it backroads only at slow pace - not really. You'll just lose steering one day.


----------



## RanK2 (Feb 19, 2020)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Maybe it has an adjustment.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/t4CzYFu6bLs


Bingo, Senior, it does. ..... Not accesable from top like vid, but it's there. 

Did it, took out the play, rescheduled alignment for tomorrow. 

Amazing how these 'ASA Certified' techs fail to suggest these things. 

Thanks all for your input.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

ASA Certified' techs can get real dumb fast when there's way more money in parts rather than making adjustments.


----------



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

I have that amount of play in my '90 Dodge 2wd. Caster and toe keep you going straight and predictably down the highway. I get a little shimmy when braking (expected). Not a big deal.



SeniorSitizen said:


> ASA Certified' techs can get real dumb fast when there's way more money in parts rather than making adjustments.


Truth! But that's a business/profit-driven decision. Plus, the 'reman' box they install may have the same amount of play too.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Slack in the steering box will only affect the straight steering wheel alignment as your driving. The alignment of the front end is still ok. If you adjust the box, make sure your steering wheel is far left or right to adjust. If you adjust with steering wheel straight ahead, that's the wear spot and on the turn, it will bind big time cause you adjusted on the wear spot and turning gear goes to not so wear. I'd just leave it alone and start shopping around for a box.:vs_cool:


----------



## RanK2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Brainbucket said:


> Slack in the steering box will only affect the straight steering wheel alignment as your driving. The alignment of the front end is still ok. If you adjust the box, make sure your steering wheel is far left or right to adjust. If you adjust with steering wheel straight ahead, that's the wear spot and on the turn, it will bind big time cause you adjusted on the wear spot and turning gear goes to not so wear. I'd just leave it alone and start shopping around for a box.:vs_cool:


Thanks, Brain. I'll consider that. ..... I am going to get the alignment tomorrow and will just be driving around locally a bit. 'If' I notice anyhing strange I may still go the new box route. It's a tool truck and I never run it past 60 anyway.

And yes, I did snug it with the wheels straight, but have driven it about 6 miles and it seems OK


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Why do you need repeated alignments? Unless I replace parts that require alignment after installing, I never get an alignment and my tires last almost forever. In a 20 year old part time work truck, unless work is far away on the interstate, I would just drive it and not spend a dime on it.


----------



## RanK2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Old Thomas said:


> Why do you need repeated alignments? Unless I replace parts that require alignment after installing, I never get an alignment and my tires last almost forever. In a 20 year old part time work truck, unless work is far away on the interstate, I would just drive it and not spend a dime on it.


"..repeated alignments?.."? ...... Never mentioned 'repeated alignments'. In fact this is the FIRST in 20 years, and 165k miles, and probably 1k of those miles on limerock roads. ........ That, coupled with new the ball joints mentioned in OP, is why it needs 'one' alignment.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

u2slow said:


> I have that amount of play in my '90 Dodge 2wd. Caster and toe keep you going straight and predictably down the highway. I get a little shimmy when braking (expected). Not a big deal.


I don't know for sure that your '90 Dodge still had this configuration, but would suspect the coupler in the steering shaft before the gear box. And if hat's the case I would definitely address it. I never heard of any widespread problems, but there was a pair of shoes in there that would wear, and sure appeared they could lead to a major failure. It's been quite a while since I've done one, but thinking maybe $20 in parts and less than an hour to replace them.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, you took it for alignment twice already. Easy to think you had multiple alignments.
I am more than curious what they will tell you now, after you adjusted gear box. I had truck with same steering geometry, I am driving 98 MGM with same steering, in both cases, idler was shot. MGM, I actually replaced idler and gear box rod, as ball joint there was also shot. 

So I am curious, if alignment shop will say a word about idler or not.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Brainbucket said:


> I'd just leave it alone and start shopping around for a box.:vs_cool:


OK, to leave it alone, AND limit your velocity to under 55 mph.........

2" of slack on just one side is bad- reminds me of the Tomorrowland Speedway driving experience at Magic Kingdom-mostly for 8 year olds- so much slack in those cars one needs a rail for guidance.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

My 87 Sunbird GT has about 1/2 " of slack one way, and I think thats bad. Not worth fixing it at this point.......


----------



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

DexterII said:


> I don't know for sure that your '90 Dodge still had this configuration, but would suspect the coupler in the steering shaft before the gear box. And if hat's the case I would definitely address it. I never heard of any widespread problems, but there was a pair of shoes in there that would wear, and sure appeared they could lead to a major failure. It's been quite a while since I've done one, but thinking maybe $20 in parts and less than an hour to replace them.


Thanks for your concern. I carefully inspected the steering and changed the worn draglink last year. The steering shaft is in good shape. (I even have a couple of good spares.) The steering gear box has a slight dead spot in the middle - doesn't bother me. :smile:


----------



## RanK2 (Feb 19, 2020)

ukrkoz said:


> Well, you took it for alignment twice already. Easy to think you had multiple alignments.


I suppose, but not sure how ........... if one had had any experience with alignment shops one would know that they will not perform it if the front suspension is not solid. Many people TAKE their vehicles for alignment but don't HAVE it done, at least until any front end problems are remedied. ....... The OP mentioned the issue with the steering box, thus they wouldn't do it ....... nor should they have.


----------



## RanK2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Thanks again Senior, snugged the gearbox and alignment was done yesterday. MORE interesting discoveries though. ........ Had the uppers replaced about 18 months ago, and the lowers about a year ago. Had to pay to convert to the 'camber bolt' set up. ...... Also turns out that the guy who replaced the uppers, put the wrong one on the passenger side. It was actually too short, thus not allowed the wheel to be adjusted forward or backward. THAT explained the pull to the right, which I sort of adjusted out of it via the tie rods. 

Anyway, called the guy who replaced them and vented a bit. He said "let me call you back". ..... He called back in 3 minutes, said don't worry about it, it's taken care of. ..... He knows the alignment shop owner, and the swap for the 'correct' joint and arm was totally free. To me, THAT's customer service.

Alignment is done ...... happy camper.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

OK, so idler arm ball joint is good. Unbelievable, but there's time for everything. 

Good for you.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

$400 for the steering gear seems pretty steep (even if that included labor). Making an assumption about the model year (2000?), a quick search on Rockauto turned up reman steering gears for a low as $111, including shipping. (3 year, 36,000 mile warranty).


----------

